# I'm having babies tonight ... wait, make that this morning



## username taken (Jul 25, 2009)

Anna begun early labour at 10.30pm ... of course she would make me stay up all night when I'm freezing my butt off. 

Will update as things progress


----------



## lilhill (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck.  It's hard to wrap my mind around the fact that our seasons are opposite.  Stay warm!


----------



## username taken (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks. its now 12.40am and I'm not too pleased with her making me stay up this late in the cold  lol 

no progress as of yet


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 25, 2009)

how did it go?
Where the heck are you anyway that it is that cold?


----------



## lilhill (Jul 25, 2009)

Australia.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 25, 2009)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Australia.


very cool, Australia is at the top of my list of places I want to visit.


----------



## username taken (Jul 25, 2009)

well apparate yourself down here cos I wanna go to bed. 

2.45am no progress yet, but she's not distressed at all to intervene. just taking things slow, in early stages. slightly uncomfortable, not too bad, you can see a twinge every now and then.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 25, 2009)

You need to change the name of the thread to having babies this morning.  Don't you just love it when they make you wait.--NOT!


----------



## lilhill (Jul 25, 2009)

username taken said:
			
		

> well apparate yourself down here cos I wanna go to bed.
> 
> 2.45am no progress yet, but she's not distressed at all to intervene. just taking things slow, in early stages. slightly uncomfortable, not too bad, you can see a twinge every now and then.


  Nightie night.


----------



## username taken (Jul 25, 2009)

2.57am started to push

3.05am. 

HUGE great hunking lumpish GIANT of a doe kid! 

Presented with a head and one leg, which would have been fine had the kid not been so huge with a great boof head on her. So I helped a little and kidzilla was born. 

On her feet 2 mins after birth, suckling 5 mins after birth. She's a ripper, this kid. Fiesty as anything, which amazes me since its so freezing freezing cold tonight. 

She's BIG, solid white, didnt inherit her mum's parrot jaw (yay) and she's got PRICK EARS! how that happened I have no clue cos her dad's a boer. Oh, she's gonna be a nice one. 

Photos are horrible considering it was 3am, and I had a spotlight plus a torch n thats it. But here you go - a couple just-born ones and I mean literally not yet 5 mins old. More dry,fluffy, well-lit pictures in the morning ... tomorrow ... um, I mean, maybe in a few hrs when I get some sleep! lol

Mum figured her name had to be annie, cos her mum is anna, but honestly when I looked at her, that big boof head and the prick ears, I immediately thought Miffy (after that cartoon rabbit - google image it and you'll see what I mean). 

Photobucket is being disgustingly slow OF COURSE because I'm falling asleep ...

okay I'm gonna have to make you go without photos cos its still trying to upload and I just fell asleep so I need to get to bed while I'm still upright. Pics in a few hrs


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 25, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm glad all went well. We'll wait a few hours for pics but then........


----------



## lilhill (Jul 25, 2009)

Congratulations!  Glad it all went well for ya.


----------



## username taken (Jul 25, 2009)

Not the greatest pics but what do you expect at 3am with a spotlight and torch lol



























Its hard to tell cos she's still not 100% dry and fluffy, but I think she's got a few orange patches on her head and body. Not sure yet whether that is hair colour or just meconium, she was very yellow when she came out.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 25, 2009)

She really is a big girl!  Looking forward to seeing dry, fluffy pics of her.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 25, 2009)

those are wonderful pics. I hope you are rested up. If I could transform myself there, it would definitely save on airfare!!!!  
Mom looks pretty good size herself. Did you figure out if there are orangish colors or is that just birthing "stuff" Congradulations, you are now a grandparent!

cowgirl


----------



## nightshade (Jul 25, 2009)

congrats on the babies hope they all grow up well for ya. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## username taken (Jul 25, 2009)

oh yes, mum is a biiiiiiig saanen. dad is a moderate frame boer. 

the faint tinge you can see on her head in these pics, I think is a bit of colour. the brighter stuff on the legs and tail is meconium. 

I havent been out for a few hours actually, just been snoozing and having breakfast. I'll take some more pics later and we will see for sure about the colour.


----------



## username taken (Jul 25, 2009)

so lets hope that:

a) she DOESNT set the trend for the others to all kid at night
b) she DOESNT set the trend for the others all to have singletons
c) she DOES set the trend for the others all to have girls

LOL

helluva way to start the kidding season!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 25, 2009)

WHOA!  She is a big , beautiful girl.  She and Momma look so happy together!  Picture #4 is really sweet!  Congrats!


----------



## mully (Jul 25, 2009)

Very much worth the wait !!  Now go sleep.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 25, 2009)

That is one large baby! Congratulations! She looks nice and healthy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 25, 2009)

Adorable.


----------



## username taken (Jul 25, 2009)

ahah, I've had a few hours sleep so far

who needs sleep? lol

she's definitely got a tiny hint of orange on her head, and a whisper of it over her rump in front of the tail

soooooo cute


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats!   at kidzilla....good one.
How much DOES she weigh?  Our biggest so far was a 16#'er I didn't think I'd ever get out, so I'm kind of interested in the bigguns...
I know when mine start out at night, it tends to be a trend....hoping that's not the case for you.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 26, 2009)

Kidzilla!  hahaha

  Congrats!  Can't wait to see fluffy pics!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 27, 2009)

username taken said:
			
		

> Presented with a head and one leg, which would have been fine had the kid not been so huge with a great boof head on her. So I helped a little and kidzilla was born.


I know what that's like!!  Our doe wasn't nearly as big as yours, but she cranked out a massive singleton doeling who presented just the way yours did..  My hands were to big to do any good, but my wife was very luckily able to get in there and get the other leg pulled forward..  The birth was extremely difficult on the both of them, but they made it.

Check this out...taken the next morning:






Compare sizes...the little doeling was already about half as tall as her mama!!  She had to drop to her knees to suckle, right off the bat...thinking back, it's amazing they both lived.



Congrats on your giant young'in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 27, 2009)

What an adorable little (or should I say BIG) kid. Congratulations and glad everyone is ok.


----------



## username taken (Jul 27, 2009)

no fluffy pics yet, between catching up sleep lol and all the hassle that comes with moving house ... I should be able to get some today. 

Her prick ears turned into lop ears!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 27, 2009)

Moving house?


----------



## username taken (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah Kitty, I'm moving out of home (finally), into a place of my own about 1/2 hr away ... so just now I'm in the tortuous process of paperwork, and finding enough bond, and collecting enough cheap/free furniture to fill a (very small) house, and by next week will be starting to move all the furniture in, then move me in lol, then bring all the animals etc over. 

Its hectic!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 28, 2009)

YIKES! That's a lot of work but, I'm sure you will find it worth it in the end.  

Good luck with the move and I hope the animals all adjust quickly.


----------



## username taken (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks Kitty, I'm sure we all (me and the animals) will settle in just fine


----------



## mully (Jul 28, 2009)

Between birthing kids and moving you will need more that sleep ...you need a vacation, see if hubby will bite on that one ...all the best!


----------



## nightshade (Jul 28, 2009)

username taken said:
			
		

> yeah Kitty, I'm moving out of home (finally), into a place of my own about 1/2 hr away ... so just now I'm in the tortuous process of paperwork, and finding enough bond, and collecting enough cheap/free furniture to fill a (very small) house, and by next week will be starting to move all the furniture in, then move me in lol, then bring all the animals etc over.
> 
> Its hectic!


I know exactly what you are talking about, we have the furniture for the son's room and that is it. who needs furniture though we can always sit on the floor to eat right ?   Good luck with the move and the new babbies


----------

